# The Soccer Girl III: The unstoppable force (BBW+WG)



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 15, 2006)

_Hello everyone! I have the third installment for those of you who like see atheletic types gaining weight. I'm copy and pasting this from my Microsoft word document so excuse any odd print and or spelling. 

Note: This is a continuation with some visits from previous characters in my past two stories. Ive realized my past two stories dont give very much info on Umbro soccer clothing sizes, particularly Umbro. So Ive decided to list the progression of sizes from smallest to largest. I do this because I use the measurements of this type of clothing as it is unisex and the story uses the measurements. I am not liable for any information here other than my story. 

The Umbro sizing order is: Youth Xsmall, Youth Small, Youth Medium, Youth Large, Youth Xlarge, Adult Xsmall(same as Youth Xlarge), Adult Small, Adult medium, Adult large, Adult Xlarge, Adult XXlarge(Very Rare), Special tailoring beyond these sizes(????). 

For those of you that dont know Umbro has been a soccer company since 1924. In th early 1990s you could recognize the Umbro fad here in America by the common checker board shorts. These shorts feature a double diamond logo that looks something to the effect of this ( <<>>UMBRO ). 

Since obvisously I love Umbro and even more so heavy pear shaped woman, I decided to add the two together to come up with The Soccer Girl stories. The thought of a athletic girl going from fit to flab is not only sexy but an amazing transformation. I hope you all like my stories; please send comments to email below!

Enjoy !

Email [email protected]_

*Soccer Girl III:The Unstoppable Force
by Umbro Boy​*
*(Click here for prior installment.)​*
Tracy Rhinebeck was like any other college freshmen in the fall, nervous and scared. She was a long way from her home town and now had to find and make new friends. She played soccer in her previous private school and was a fast midfield player. 

She was only at college for two days before she decided to try out for the soccer team. Though openings were officially closed, the head coaches saw potential in her. She made the team. Tracy had black hair, brown eyes, round full lips and a thin body. Standing at 5,6 she was cute however, she wouldnt mind any small weight gain. She had been thin all her life. Sometimes, because she was also somewhat muscular, shed be mistaken for a guy, especially when her long shoulder length hair was tied up. 

Though her legs were the biggest part of her body, they were muscular and toned. She loved soccer, and anything about soccer. When she was little she would always have to climb the fence into the neighbors yard to get her soccer ball. Their dog would always come out and bark at her. One time while she was grabbing her ball, she had come close to the dog. The dog grabbed her purple and teal Umbro shorts and ripped them. She cried that night not because she was almost bitten, but because her favorite soccer shorts were ruined. 

Umbro was a good brand to her, lasting her 18 faithful years. She had worn it since she was three. Though her team usually used Adidas and Nike brands, she still shopped for Umbros. This year she didnt need to get any Umbro gear as her soccer team had just gotten new Umbro equipment. 

Tracy walked to the soccer fields on campus with her registration check in hand. After she dropped off her papers and checked at the sports office, she headed straight to the field for seasonal practice. As she was walking she accidentally dropped her locker keys on the ground. She bent down head first to pick up her keys when she bumped into something soft.

Ah oh Im sorry she said to the oddly shaped figure in front of her. The girl had long blonde hair and green eyes. Her face was pudgy but beautifully sculpted to accentuate her soft chubby Rosey cheeks, her arms were thin but had no muscle tone. Her breasts seemed average, maybe a bit more bigger. Her stomach was flabby and a pot sized belly poked out from underneath a faded pink Umbro shirt with a large white logo on the front. 

Further down Tracys eyes widened to take in the sight of this girls width. She had on white checkered Umbro shorts to match her shirt, but they looked like spandex on her rounded, thick, cellulite covered, thighs. Her calves were bigger than one of Tracys own legs. She was a very fat pear shaped girl. 

Are you all right? Im such a klutz! said Tracy embarrassed that the girl might have noticed her staring at her awkward but strangely attractive body. 

Hehehe, why yes Im fine, and you? The bottom heavy girl asked.

Im okay, just trying to get to the soccer field. Tracy replied.

Ah great, Im going there myself, Im Stephanie, nice to meet you! She replied with bright emerald eyes and a smile that formed three chins. 

Ohah Im Tracy, Tracy Rhinebeck. Nice to meet you too! Tracy smiled as she walked with the waddling Stephanie to the fields.

So do you play isoccer Tracy? Steph asked.

Yeah, I play midfield and sometimes goalie. Ive been playing since I was three. Tracy replied.

Oh really? Thats cool. I play goalie. Are you here to watch our team practice? Steph asked.

Actually they umm let me on the school team heh, Im heading to the locker room. Tracy said as she smiled knowing someone like Stephanie was on the same team as her. 

Awesome, Ill join you; I just remember I forgot my shingaurds.Steph replied as she led Tracy to the locker room. 

They both talked for some time before reaching the locker room. Tracy found her locker and placed her equipment inside. She took out a pair of two toned Umbro shorts. She slid the shorts on, enjoying the feeling of the nylon silky feeling on her legs. She loved the material and quality Umbros. She changed out of her causal T-shirt and slid on blue polyester Adidas Jersey. The shirt hung loosely and freely on her small body. Though her clothing was small, her body made them look baggy and large. 

As Tracy finished putting on her Nike cleats and Umbro shin guards, Stephanie walked over and noticed her shorts. 

Wow, those are some old school Umbros. I havent seen those since like the early 1990s. Those are stylin. Steph said with a grin. 

Thank heh, theyve lasted me a pretty long time. Tracy said as she tied her show laces. All right lets her head out! 

The two made their way to the soccer fields and were greeted by some of the male soccer players practicing. 

Hey Steph! Sup? Called out one of the guys. Tracy saw his black wavy hair comb to perfection shine in the fall morning sunlight. He was olive in color and had cute brown eyes and a gorgeous body. He was dressed in a blue and yellow Umbro kit. What a hotty ohh I hope my hair is alright does my face look weird? I hope my boobs are sticking out.. I shoulda worn paddingohhh hes sexy in those Umbros! Tracy thought as he came jogging closer. 

Hey Chad, what time are you coming to the pub next friday? Stephanie asked as he got into talking distance. 

Umm around nine-ish. Ill be waiting for Justin. Hes got some things to clear up before were ready. He replied smiling at Tracy.

Stephanies eyes noticed Chad checking Tracy out.

Chad Thorton this is Before Stephanie could finish Tracy finished for her.

Tracy Rhinebeck erhm, please to meet you Chad. Tracy said elegantly extending her hand. She felt his delicate manly hand grip and it sent shivers down her spine. 

Sex machine! . Tracy giggled innocently. 

Nice to meet ya Tracy, nice Umbros, very retro  Steph Ill be there around nine-fifteen next friday with your boyfriend. Chad said as he went off to rejoin his team in drills. 

They reached the girls team on the soccer field. There were 15 other girls there besides Tracy. Most were very fit and muscular like Tracy herself, she noticed that there were maybe three or 4 others who were full figured. One of them was the exact size and shape as Stephanie. 

At first Tracy thought they were twins, but then realized this wasnt so. As they lined up, Tracy was at the end of the line up and she took the time to look at the other heavy pear shaped girl. She wore black goalie Umbros and had a long polyester sleeve green Umbro jersey. Her upper body was thin like Stephanies. Her flabby tummy was masked but the somewhat loose jersey while tucked in at the waist band of the Umbros. They were padded, but it looked to Tracy that the Cellulite on the girls thighs was enough to absorb the shock of the ground or ball slamming into those tree trunk thighs. 

The Coach made her way out in front in of the assemble team and announced that their new kits had come in. They had gotten blue and yellow Umbro kits. During the 3 hour practice Tracy performed astonishingly on the field and the coach told her so. She had met with a few others on the team and now knew Diana, Becky, Amy, Megan, and Stephanie. 

After practice the team dispersed, some going to the dining hall. Stephanie, Tracy, and the other heavy pear shape girl went to the locker room. Tracy changed and met up with Steph outside the locker room. 

Hey that was a good practice, Ive never had one like that before. Tracy said. 

Yeah that was fun. Hey Beth what did you think? Steph asked the other girl behind the doorway entrance. Trachy watch as the figure waddled into the doorway, her hips taking up the whole doorway. They were actually squeezing against the door frames. She was carrying her Umbro duffel bag and still wore her goalie outfit, though now after practice it clung to every flabby inch of her body. Her two sausage legs really pressed the fabric of her Umbros. 

She smiled at Tracy and turned to Steph, her flabby thighs causing friction in the form of a swoosh sound as she realized her overstuffed thighs brushing the wooden door frame. Jiggling her flabby thighs to reposition her weight she replied to Steph, Yeah that was different from last year, and your pretty good at keeping everyone on their toes! Your really good out there! Beth said looking over to Tracy.

Why thank you, heh umm I dunno, I just umm love to play I guess heh, Ive never trained like this before, but I guess I havent played on any other school teams before.. Tracy said blushing. 

Her hips and Stephanies hips are so fat and big!" she thought to herself. "Well they are very sweet and nice, I wish I could gain a few pounds, I bet they wouldnt mind sharing their fat with me I dont need much, just enough to get guys to notice me as a girl.. 

Beth this is Tracy Rhinebeck, Tracy this is my friend Bethany Calhoun. Steph announced. 

Hiya Tracy, its a pleasure, oh did I tell you, you look great in those umbros, those are soooo retro, I have a pair at home, but hehe lil o fatty me, I cant fit into them anymore. Beth laughed softly as she got into conversation with Tracy. 

Thanks, Im a fan of the artistic side of Umbro. Tracy stated with a smirk. 

Oh really? Im a huge Umbro fan! I buy everything umbro from soccer stores to ebay! Theyre my favorite brand even though I cant fit into a lot of their stuff anymore. Well I can but hehehehe Beth giggled. 

Heh yeah Im an Umbro fan too I guess Track replied back.

The three girls soon went off to lunch. All that week they practiced soccer and hung out. Tracy found out Stephanie was a junior and Beth was a sophomore. She was the young one of her group. From that Monday onward they hung out all week and visited many places around campus, many of which were restaurants. Tracy had so much fun eating with her friends. 

After awhile she admitted to them that she liked Chad. Beth and Stephanie were excited but broke the news to Tracy. He liked a specific kind of girl they told her.

Really? Are you serious? Get out !.... Noo way! Are you sure. Positive. Yes serious? Wow I never thought that about Chad. Tracys high pitched voice screeched filled with the rhythmic notes of shock and awe. 

Tracy looked somewhat disheartened by the news. Chad had told Bethany that he liked her and girls of her type. By type her meant he like his girls to be big and beautiful. He liked them to have flabby thighs and fat butts, but Chad backed off when Bethany told him she was dating a guy already. 
They told Tracy Chad wasnt a shallow guy, and that she would still have a good chance. 

Well I dunno, he likes girls with a body type I cant get. I mean Id like to actually gain weight, I dunno if that sounds weird to you guys but it doesnt have to be like a lot of weight, just enough to get guys to notice me. Tracy told both girls as they chilled in her single dorm. 

Oh no that doesnt sound weird at all, if you want help I may have 
a few tips on how to gain weight fast. Bethany said.

Yeah T. Dont worry its not weird at all, I used to dread and deny my weight gain, but after awhile it wasnt to bad. It wont be hard for you to gain a couple of pounds. I mean like look at us now, its so easy to go to Mcdonalds and gain like umm 24lbs in like 3 weeks. Stephanie added.

Well, Tracy just dont gain weight for a guy, I mean you should have a better reason other than just that, Im not saying its a bad idea, just that you should be what you want to be regardless of what others want to see. Ya know? Bethany said.

Yeah, no I get it, its just that all my life Ive felt small and that Ive just wanted to be average maybe a bit more. Its not like Im asking the impossible its just I want to be more full in my life and think gaining weight will help me find and feel that way. Like have you ever felt empty before? Im sure you have. Well, you see thats how I kinda feel and I feel it with this Chad guy. I just want to feel a bit more. like more. Tracy stated as Bethany and Stephanie nodded in agreement.

Then I guess we should help ya hehe, its nice to see someone thinking about gaining weight instead of loosing it these days. Beth said excitedly. A week had passed since all three had met and now Tracy was beginning her long journey to wholeness. 

Friday came fast and classes all buzzed by. Tracy was leaving her art classes for the day and meeting up with Beth at the cafeteria. Tracys belly was still stuffed from the pizza box she ate last night with Beth, Steph, and Laura. Laura was on of Beths suite mates. Laura was also a heavy girl with fat all over. She reminded Tracy of small version of Buddha. 

At lunch she met her two friends and began to chow on the food. She feasted on three waffles with syrup, many stripps of bacon and 3 omelets. Oh wow! My stomach cant take this, Ive never been able to gain weight before.. but. Then again Ive never eaten like this before! If I keep this up Ill be gaining weight in no time! Tracy thought as she stuffed the last pieces of food into her mouth. Her belly was expanded and she had to loosen the belt a little on her jeans. 

So what did the weigh ins tell you today Steph? Beth asked now feeling comfortable around Tracy with the topic of weight. 

Im up to 266lbs hehe, more for Justin to love. Stephanie grinned at Beth. 

Im up to 270lbs, ha. Even more for my Ralphy to love.. Beth smiled back seductively. 

Though Tracy was a bit shock of how much flab a soccer girl could have, she secretly envied the light hearted discussion of weight gain. She was very impressed that both bottom heavy girls were excellent in their defense of the goal during practice. Despite their size and slow movement, they still did a good job of blocking or their case, bouncing shots away from the goal. Each time either Beth or Steph had to dive to save the goal, Tracys eyes were fixated on the sheer amount of flab that would jiggle. It looked exactly like someone had filled their legs with jello and only jello. How about you Tracy? Or do you mind? We dont mean to pry Beth asked cautiously.

Its all right I dont mind ummmm.. Tracy hesitated.

Its ok T. We wont get jealous or worried. Steph laughed.

Okay Im at 108 right now, but Id like to be maybe 140. Tracy said disappointedly. Beth and Steph looked at each other. 

T. well just have to keep bringing you out to diner with us. Speaking of which you coming to the pub tonight? Chad will be there.. Steph asked.

"Ooohhhaa Yeah Ill be there for sure! Tracy beamed with energy.

That night the girls went to the pub with their friends and had a fun n
ight. Tracy got to talk with Chad for a bit and found out that he was switching into one of her art classes. This made Tracy very happy as she offered to help Chad with any extra work or homework projects. 

The three would hang out and occasionally Laura would join them when she wasnt busy with her chemistry and her experiments. They would talk of guys and school and their homes. Beth would always talk of how her dad would misplace his glasses in his shirt pocket and walk around sometimes looking for them for hours. Stephanie would tell tales of what her former thin self and other hot popular girls would get into back in high school. She told how one time her and a couple of other friends would skip class and go to the beach to meet guys. Laura would talk of her older brother who worked for synthetic processing companies and would tell of how the fabric of their Umbros were made and if they were good quality or not. 

Tracy would listen but she was always focused on eating. Soon winter was approaching and the soccer girls had their weighs ins coming soon. Before the weighs ins the girls had gotten their indoor gear and all of the had gotten Umbro tracksuits to match their kits. 

While Beth and Steph struggled to fit into the XXL suits, Tracy soon found a surprise when she had trouble fitting into her adult small tracksuit. 

Hmm these pants are so tightlooks Ive been gaining.. but I Havent stepped on a scale in months! Tracys once muscular body now was soft and doughy. Her toned legs were no more, though she could still run fast in midfield and played a tough game. She was slowing down slightly. The belly that once fielded a 4 pack now had become squishy. A very tiny small roll of flab even rested itself on her drawstring waistband Umbro pants. Her butt once toned and solid now jiggled occasionally. Her breasts experienced a small change only remaining an A cup size. Her arms were still strong but coated in a 3 cm thick layer of soft olive skin. Tracy now had a smooth soft body instead of a boney rock hard one. 

Yes Ive finally have what I want! Tracy thought as she walked over to Bethany. 

Hey Beth, what do you think? She asked excitedly as she showed her new mini curves to Beth.

Bethany Smiled and nodded. You have a nice pear shape like we do T. ! Steph exclaimed with joy. 

Why thank you ladies, thank you.. Tracy laughed and giggled. 

Soon after the emergence of her curves, Chad started to hang out more and more with Tracy. He even seemed to have more trouble in art class and began to depend on Tracys artistic intuition on certain pieces.

Finally in December before finals week the soccer girls had their weight in. Bethany came in about 272 lbs, Stephanie weighed about 270lbs and Tracy came in about 145lbs. Tracy had been gaining steadily throughout the semester. Though she was past her original goal weight, she enjoyed her new found flab. Her stomach now had no definition and a small roll of flab peaked over her adult medium Umbro suit while her now what some could consider, bubble butt tightened to nylon suit in the rear. 

Thigh space decreased as her thighs began showing signs of cellulite, though not big, they were getting thicker and jiggled more and more. Her breasts still did not get much bigger, but that didnt bother Tracy. She was happy with her current assets. The three soccer girls had become close friends even though they were in different years at college. They even got new aim names similar to Beths. UmbroSoccerGirl1 for Bethany, UmbroSoccerSirl2 for Stephanie, and the newest addition, UmbroSoccerGirl3 for Tracy. 

One night before finals week the three girls were sitting down to steak and French fries at diner. The talked and ate when they discussed what they were doing for winter break.

So T. enjoying the food here I see Steph said with a smirk.

Heh yeah its better than most colleges T. replied as she devoured half her steak. Yeah its really good steph this feeling , its almost as if Im free. I love being full and whats a couple more pounds going to do? Im up to 149lbs already, maybe just a few more pounds then I can stop... Tracy thought as she explained her cruise trip to the Caribbean during winter break. 

Oh I took a cruise once, they are really a lot of fun.. I wish I could go one again. The foods on those ships are great! Its where Ralph and I Started going out. Beth said. 

Tracy finished her food and left to study for her finals and completed her remaining projects. Winter break came and Tracy started her cruise at 150lbs. She was now up to wearing adult medium sized Umbro clothing. She didnt mind that she was becoming flabby at all. Chad had been keeping in good contact with her and they had been chatting online quite a bit during the cruise. 

Finally in February they returned to school for their indoor soccer session and weigh ins was on the first day back. 

Bethany was the first to go. Her weight have leveled off at 282lbs.
Stephanie was the next to go and had found that she was 280lbs.
Both girls leaned into hugging each other as thighs and butts quivered from movement. Their blue and yellow XXL Umbro suits were stretched to the max. Flab from both girls midsections spilled out over the waist band. An inch of flab could be seen, no more, no less. Tracy was the last one to arrive.
Most of the other girls had already gone to the indoor gym for practice.

Only Beth, Steph, and the coach remained waiting for Tracy.
They all heard the door to locker room creak open. What followed was a series of soft thumps coming closer to the scale. Finally Tracy arrived. Beth and Stephanie both stared for a moment, trying to recognize the figure before them. 

Dark long hair fell to her shoulders, her browns eyes glimmered. Her face once thing and boney now sported a double chin with dimples. Her arms had gotten a little flabbier. Her breasts were now B size. Tracy now instead of have a soft belly with a tiny roll had two rolls of flab with red stretch marks. Half of her belly poked out from underneath her Adidas shirt which could barely fit her fat form. Her stylish Umbros were like the XXL spandex shorts Beth and Stephanie wore. 

Tracy was in adult medium shorts bursting out. The shorts didnt smooth out her thick cellulite legs, instead uneven dimples and bumps stretched the nylon. Tracys back side looked like lumpy dough. Her skin was still shiny and smooth to the touch save for her legs. She was in her Two tone, blue and black Umbro shorts. They had a double diamond Umbro logo on the right leg in front. On the left leg were the letter UM and on the back were the letters BRO. Her Umbros barely made it one-third down her fat thighs. The artistic double diamond and UM-BRO logos were squished by her flab. Her Umbro socks could barely clear half way up her calves. She had become fat in a period faster than Bethany or Stephanie could have imagined. 

The coached weighed Tracy in at 190lbs. 40lbs in one month. Tracy didnt look sad though. She seem to carry herself upright and almost confidently. 

Later she asked the coach for a new uniform as she had almost ripped her Umbros. Unfortunately the coach told her that halfway through the season there were no available uniforms for her. Beth and Stephanie volunteered their old color matching Umbros to Tracy. Tracy graciously accepted them with a chunky smile.

At diner later that night she thanked them both for the clothing.

Oh no problem T. I outgrew my large umbros a while ago..hehe Though I will miss those shorts.  Stephanie said as smiled at her new found chunky sister. 

I know I feel pretty good even though its like some unstoppable force over takes me when I have food to eat. I dont stop until Im full. Tracy admitted.

Heh yeah I know what you mean Tracy, weve had that before. Beth laughed. 

I dont know if I should stop, I mean I didnt know Id still feel this way now. I kinda like the padding and I can eat what I want. I still love playing soccer and I dont mind sacrificing speed for a fuller body. I can play a pretty good defense. Tracy said.

Yeah, you can join us in the back T. Itll be good if were all on defense and goalie points. Steph suggested. 

Sounds like a solid plan. Tracy Smiled.

Later that night while Tracy was trying on her Adult large Umbros, Chad came by. At first Chad stared and then apologized. Tracy blushed. Chad chatted for a bit. Chad finally asked her out after a 5 hours conversion at 4 am in the morning. Tracy accepted.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 15, 2006)

With the passing of the good event, Beth and Steph were thrilled now that they all could triple date. Chad, Ralph and Justin all broke their plump sexy pear shaped babes out to buffets and restaurants. They played indoor soccer late at night. It would always end up in the ladies tackling the men down to wrestle them out of the ball.

One day after a fun game match between the couple Tracy found her old Youth Xl Umbro tracksuit from her private school team. The colors were red and white.

“Heh I remember wearing these, gosh its ben almost a year now since I last wore it. I wonder if I can still fit into it….” Tracy thought as she automatically began taking the suit out, it’s nylon shell shining in her eyes. She began trying to squeeze into the jacket first. Her arms doughy and somewhat chubby arms fit into the arm holes smoothly, though very tightly. She tried pulling the jacket top across her chest. Her enlarged breasts and plump belly flab fought her as she forced the jacket zipper to lock into place. Tracy had started to zipper the jacket up but could not get half way as the fat on her back threatened to break the jacket. 

She struggled for several minutes. “oh come on I haven’t gotten that fat yet? Or am I?” She pondered as she finally got above the halfway point on the zipper. Once she got the zipper past her soft belly it became easy though tighter to zipper it full way to the neck. Her breasts now poked out, pushing the white Umbro logo and it’s fabric into a spandex form. It looked as if she was wearing a thick top piece swimsuit. Her face was still thin though hinting she was maybe chubby. 

She looked in the mirror to see a chunky girl reflecting back at her. Her whole upper body though small still seemed fat to her and squished into her old school jacket. Her belly peeked out from underneath the jacket bottom. Next she un-squeezed out of her Adult large Umbro shorts and prepared for the ordeal of putting on her Youth Xlarge Umbro pants. Already squeezing into Adult large sizes 

Tracy knew she was going to have to fight to get into her old pants. She began slowly. At knee level she encountered resistance and it started to increase dramatically from there. The drawstring was tied to the maximum point, though the elastic waistband was already stretched out. It was a fight between the fabric and her cellulite thighs. Pouring into the thigh sections she managed to get the pants one-third up her thighs before stopping at the widest part of her hips. She let out a grunt while her constrained legs tried to fit into the pants. 

“This is crazy I have a hard time fitting into my Adult large tracksuit, how could I possibly fit into these now?” Tracy questioned herself out loud. She struggled for an extra 30 minutes by pushing her fat on one side into the pants slowly then doing the same for the other side. After figuring this method out she took an extra 15 minutes repeating it. It had been an hour since she found her old Umbro tracksuit. 

“Uhhhh, almost there! … ohhayyaa Got it.” Tracy let out a cry of joy. She had gotten the pants past her crotch finally, just barely covering her now string bikini bottom underwear. Her butt had swallowed her underwear in it’s canyon of fat. The pants failed to cover about 4 inches of mid flab and a large butt crack. Her thighs touched all the way down to the knee. 

“There I finally got it!” a sweaty browed Tracy said as she stood in from of her mirror once again to see a heavy pear shaped girl looking back. Her flask form looked constrained by the stretched limits of the suit. Her suit pockets had surrendered their space to fat and her Drawstring waist was overrun by stretched marked belly flab and love handles spilling over the sides. Tracy came down slowly to pick up her soccer ball and then stood again into the mirror. The suot was digging into her fat body.

“I’m one sexy pear shaped soccer girl” as she began to walk. Just then a tearing sound came from her rear. She giggled.

Soon the end of the second semester was nearing and the soccer team record had lengthened to a long list of victories. Tracy’s weight increased during the transitional winter period. She had gained 30lbs more by April. During the weigh ins in late April, the girls had all showed signs of weight gain. All of them. Megan, a short red haired girl had gained quite a lot actually. She turned into an apple shaped with a flubby tummy that had several rolls. Her thighs thickened and her butt fattened like rising dough, but not to the extent of Tracy’s wintry gain. 

Diana gained too, she turned out to be more of an hourglass, with fat chunky hips a flabby belly with 3 rolls and breasts that were DD. They bounced too much when she played offensive. Becky gained all over, she had thick thighs, thick waist and a CC cup breasts. Her face became chubby and her arms became flabby. More than half of the soccer girls on the team gained weight, yet they still won matches against thinner teams. 

In the last game of the season, the pear shaped trio, Beth, Steph and Tracy took down assault after assault of players shooting the ball for the net. Their flaring wide hips always deflected the ball from entering into the goal. Together their flabby thighs almost covered the entire width of the goals. Beth stayed on goalie while Tracy and Steph waddled on defense. It was an amazing sight to see them run. 

At the weighs ins before the game, Beth leveled off at 285 and Stephanie stayed at 282. Tracy with the addition of 30lbs plus a few extra for the month of April weighed 228lbs of jiggling flab. She was extremely pear shaped. Her once thin boyish features were now covered in a glob mountain of fat and flab. Her womanly hips swayed back and forth barely contained by her new XL Umbro shorts. She was using old shorts from Beth and Steph. Her Adult medium tracksuit was ripped back in march, so she had to go out and get an XL Umbro suite from the umbro.com site. Even now the XL was beginning to feel tight. It would probably last another 20-30lbs. 

Tracy’s arms had gotten flabby and her face now sported the beginnings of a triple chin. Her breasts remained a B size while her stomach formerly only one inch over her waist band, now had a pot belly pushing the two inch mark. 

Her fat cellulite thighs undulated with each quaking step she took. Her calves now were thicker than her thighs were when she was thin. As a matter of fact her thighs had thickened so much that one was bigger than her own waist at 150lbs. Her calves now were very thick and jiggled at the slightest vibration. 

“I feel so new and fresh. I can still play my game, eat what I want, date that hot guy and gain weight. Now all I have to do is stop them from scoring for the next minute.”Tracy thought as the game had a minute left in a match off. Their team was ahead by 1 point. Each goal was worth two points. However there team lost a point due to a penalty when one girl ran into Beth’s left hip and hurt herself. 

Bethany, Sephanie, Tracy, Diana, Megan, and Becky were out there. Michelle and Christine were out in forward with Diana, Megan, and Becky in mid. Stephanie and Tracy were holding off 4 forward players buzzing around the next. Dirt was flying as people in the crowds were cheer and screaming. Legs were locking and feet were kicking. The game had boiled down to the last 30 seconds. Beth directed Steph to her right and Tracy to her left. The other team got the ball into Tracy’s territory. Trained from many years of playing she attacked the would be scorer. The other girl kicked the ball hoping to pass Tracy’s right side but, Tracy thrusted her flabby hip out and knocked the ball back into the air. Her entire body jiggled and bounced, even her breasts jumped. 

Sweaty and panty she jumped a few inches off the ground to head bunt the soccer ball. At this point her blue and yellow Umbro shorts split as she landed with a thud. Unaware she continued to fight for the ball. Using her strength she gathered incredible speed and hooked around the other girl’s side to barely catch the ball. Bumping into her flabby thighs the other girl slid by Tracy’s grasp. Tracy lost her footing and fell butt first onto the ground. Her body shook as if a cluster bomb hit her, her body jello dancing all over. The girl kicked the ball straight at the net. 

Slipping on the mud ground Bethany missed the ball by inches. As it whizzed by her she saw in the corner of her eye that Stephanie had jump to catch the ball. Stephanie caught the ball not with her hands, but her posterior by jumping so soon in a drive fashion. Since her flabby heavy bottom stuck out about 2 feet from her back, the ball bounce off her and shot into the air. Stephanie’s body landed with a thud that Beth felt in the ground nearby. 

Another girl from the other team raced towards the ball. Tracy saw this and scrambled to her feet, quaking and quivering as she went. Her thighs rubbing madly as she gained momentum to get to the ball. Her two bottom heavy sisters were still trying to gain their footing. The girls’ chest hit the ball down to the ground and was preparing for the wide open shot. 

The unstoppable force Tracy put into her charge frightened the other girls away from supporting their lone teammate as she rushed the other player. Running as fast as her rubbing thighs would permit, shockwave up shockwave struck Tracy’s thunder thighs, rippling throughout her whole body. Her chunky jello-body jiggled in a furious passion as her drive toward the ball became insane. Quake after quaking fat, her riveting body aimed for the ball. 

The other girl saw her charge and froze for a moment out of fear and shock. Her foot stopped in mid kick as her mouth opened. Tracy pulled back her jiggling leg and kicked the ball out in between the other player’s legs. Unable to support her weight she tumbled and rolled forward on her fat hips. The whistle blew and the game was over. Tracy the soccer girl along with Bethany and Stephanie defended their goal to the last second and won the game. 

During the break the girls got together on occasion. Bethany’s weight increased slightly to 290lbs. Stephanie’s weight climbed to 287lbs.

Tracy’s weight leaped to 293lbs. All three pear shaped girls had to order special Umbro suits and Umbro kits as their vast hips could not fit the shorts. Tracy’s hips were the widest. All three girls could not fit through regular doors as their hips became too wide. Measurements were taken right before the next fall practice. Bethany was recorded at 34-32-56 while Stephanie measured 36-36-54. Tracy’s flabtastic expansion measured 30-34-62

Bethany, Stephanie, and Tracy all returned fatter for their fall semester. The made the team and were welcome back by everyone. This year since so many people applied, the school decided to create two girl’s soccer teams. There was to be a special selection for the second team. Diana, Megan, Becky, and Amy all returned as well. They had all gained weight and were now past the 180lbs mark when they weighed in. 

The second team was chosen with these girls plus Bethany, Stephanie and Tracy. There where also two new comers joining the team, Michelle and Sarah. Michelle was a small petite girl similar to Sarah. Both had brown her and blue eyes. Tracy stepped up to them in her skin tight uniform smiling. The girls had just got their new lockers and were loading their gear into them.

“Welcome ladies to Team Umbro. I’m Tracy, your captain.” Tracy said as she handed the two girls their kits. 

Michelle and Sarah thanked her and opened their uniforms.

“umm excuse me but I think these are a couple of sizes too big.” Sarah said.

“Yeah, I’m a youth large, not an adult medium; I’d have to gain weight to fit into these…” Michelle said staring up at Tracy. 

“Heh..Heh….” Tracy grinned. "You are now part of Team Umbro.”


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes! (Aug 15, 2006)

Man. Corporate sponsorship for weight gain fiction. Never thought i'd see the day. Adidas proudly presents: Fatty Cathy Begins. 

Good times, though. Thanks for the story!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 15, 2006)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Tracys weight leaped to 293lbs. All three pear shaped girls had to order special Umbro suits and Umbro kits as their vast hips could not fit the shorts. Tracys hips were the widest. All three girls could not fit through regular doors as their hips became too wide. *Measurements were taken right before the next fall practice. Bethany was recorded at 34-32-56 while Stephanie measured 36-36-54. Tracys flabtastic expansion measured 30-34-62. *




I edited the measurements so that it would reflect in a more realistic manner.. though anything that I write is fantasy of course . Sorry for the measurement errors.

-Jon


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 15, 2006)

Giraffes?Giraffes! said:


> Man. Corporate sponsorship for weight gain fiction. Never thought i'd see the day. Adidas proudly presents: Fatty Cathy Begins.
> 
> Good times, though. Thanks for the story!




Sure anytime!

thanks for comments! 


-Jon


----------



## ernanim (Aug 15, 2006)

I have to say I think the Umbro fetish was kind of distracting to me. I would have like to hear more about the other girls on the team gaining weight, how much they ate, what their bodies looked like as they grew, how they felt about it, etc.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 15, 2006)

ernanim said:


> I have to say I think the Umbro fetish was kind of distracting to me. I would have like to hear more about the other girls on the team gaining weight, how much they ate, what their bodies looked like as they grew, how they felt about it, etc.




I'll keep that in mind and try not to use umbro to much next story! Afterall this a Weight gain story. Thanks!


-Jon


----------



## bentleydev (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, you really used the word "Umbro" too much. You work for them or something?


----------



## Deryk_Shane (Aug 18, 2006)

I've loved all three. Umbro is a little 'saturated', but still a good story. Keep with the umbro if it makes you write like this.

Deryk Shane


----------



## The Id (Aug 18, 2006)

As someone who too has followed your work (mainly because of the distinctive title), I think you've done a good job. Like ernanim, I too found the emphasis on Umbro distracting. I didn't in the first two however. Here it's almost like it was an Umbro story with a WG side plot, rather than the other way around like your first two stories. Keep it up though, and you'll strike a balance that works for you, I'm sure.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 18, 2006)

Excellent suggestions. I will use less "umbro" from now on. I think I'll try to make the next story shorter and more on the emphisis on the WG. I do not work for Umbro<<>> but i would like to 

thanks!

-Jon


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 19, 2006)

The Id said:


> As someone who too has followed your work (mainly because of the distinctive title), I think you've done a good job. Like ernanim, I too found the emphasis on Umbro distracting. I didn't in the first two however. Here it's almost like it was an Umbro story with a WG side plot, rather than the other way around like your first two stories. Keep it up though, and you'll strike a balance that works for you, I'm sure.




Thanks for kind words friend. I learned from many others such as yourself on how to write a good wg story . 


-Jon


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (May 13, 2007)

I think its time I start writing again, just looked at all the feedback and I'm im kinda inspired to write now! 
-Jon


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Sep 2, 2007)

I realized i've posted this in the fine arts archive, but I think its ok to post with this story since the drawing pertains to the generic soccer girl in the soccer girl series. She isn't one of the main characters , but since all the main ones end up gaining weight in the rear and bottom becoming pear-shaped, they kinda look like this.. some bigger others smaller than this.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Sep 5, 2007)

Now why cant i ever find any sexy soccor girls like that here?:smitten:


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Sep 6, 2007)

luv_lovehandles said:


> Now why cant i ever find any sexy soccor girls like that here?:smitten:



thanks perhaps you'd like a whole team ??

better bigger resolution found here http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/art/Soccer-team-64189245


enjoy!


----------

